# anyone brave enough to upgrade internal HD in HR24?



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok before I start lets get past the the whole its leased and voids the warranty and TOS etc if we're discussing upgrading the internal hard drive we are advanced users that know that already so save the quick wit one liner please. With that said has anyone started this or successfully done so in the new HR24? I did my HR22 a while back with 1.5TB drives with no problems and yes I kept the original hard drives as back up in case.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Posters have suggested it's not as easy as past units.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah the casing itself doesnt look as easy to open as the previous models.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm sure if it *COULDN'T* be done, we'd have heard about it by now.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Enlighten Me..Why the need to change the hard drive? Just curious.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Word on the street is that it's a royal pain in the a$$ to get in to.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I believe Stuart stated that in order for him to open one, with DirecTV's blessing, for the First Look photos it required special tools.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Enlighten Me..Why the need to change the hard drive? Just curious.


Capacity.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Enlighten Me..Why the need to change the hard drive? Just curious.


Larger hard drive=more recording space. I upgraded the internal hard drive in my main HR20 with a 750 GB (And yes, I *STILL* sometimes fill it up lol)


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Recording Space...Thought I did a lot of recording. You guys have me beat.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Recording Space...Thought I did a lot of recording. You guys have me beat.


I'm planning on getting a couple, and thinking about throwing a 1.5 TB hard drive in each.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah I have the 1.5 TB in a HR22 and that holds about 300+ hours of HD. Already got the HR24 from solidsignal and havent activated it yet, was curious about the probability of upgrading it and if its even possible.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

am7crew said:


> yeah I have the 1.5 TB in a HR22 and that holds about 300+ hours of HD. Already got the HR24 from solidsignal and havent activated it yet, was curious about the probability of upgrading it and if its even possible.


Possible, yes. Probable.....I don't think so.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Hard Drive...Basicly I use my hard drive for storing movies and conserts not available on BluRay or DVD.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

I did on my OWNED HR24-500. Upgraded to a 1.5 TB drive. I did not find it that difficult.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I plan on doing that on my owned unit as well, when the warranty is over.
How did you get the case off? I know its clipped, but I dont see any obvious places to unlatch it.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> I plan on doing that on my owned unit as well, when the warranty is over.
> How did you get the case off? I know its clipped, but I dont see any obvious places to unlatch it.


ditto, also what hard drive brand did you use?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

am7crew said:


> ditto, also what hard drive brand did you use?


If I do it, I plan on using the WD15EVDS


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

I upgraded to a Western Digital WD15EVDS.

The tricky part is definitely figuring out how the cover is attached and the right way to remove it. Looking at it is a bit baffling. In hindsight once you see how it is attached it is fairly straightforward, but you really don't see it or get it until you take it off the first time and if you aren't careful and force something while you are trying to figure it out you could do some damage. For my HR24-500 I needed to trip 2 clips on each side and 2 near the top cover and not let them re-engage. From the bottom of the DVR. Cover then slides off.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

anleva said:


> I upgraded to a Western Digital WD15EVDS.
> 
> The tricky part is definitely figuring out how the cover is attached and the right way to remove it. Looking at it is a bit baffling. In hindsight once you see how it is attached it is fairly straightforward, but you really don't see it or get it until you take it off the first time and if you aren't careful and force something while you are trying to figure it out you could do some damage. For my HR24-500 I needed to trip 2 clips on each side and 2 near the top cover and not let them re-engage. From the bottom of the DVR. Cover then slides off.


What's the temp run in your receiver? I know my HR20 runs around 130, but that's a regular 7200 RPM drive.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

For this unit, I;d recommend a antec mx-1 esata enclosure and whatever drive you wanted to use and hook it up via esata.....

This is not a unit you want to deal with internally.... Where as the hr20-23 where not too terrible/easy to work with...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What did you use to trip them?


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:
 

> What's the temp run in your receiver? I know my HR20 runs around 130, but that's a regular 7200 RPM drive.


Just checked. 109 degrees.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> For this unit, I;d recommend a antec mx-1 esata enclosure and whatever drive you wanted to use and hook it up via esata.....
> 
> This is not a unit you want to deal with internally.... Where as the hr20-23 where not too terrible/easy to work with...


I'm not really big on the external drives, until they can get it *JUST* as reliable as an internal.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> What did you use to trip them?


A putty knife and a small thin screwdriver.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

anleva said:


> Just checked. 109 degrees.


Nice! Though I imagine even my 7200 RPM drive would run cooler in the HR24s.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks. Putty knife eh? Well, when I do it, Im going to use a WD20EVDS probably. Right now, I am using a WD10EVDS in a Rosewill eSATA case. I dont plan to do it unless I have problems with the Rosewill or need to repair something else on the unit. Just wanted to know how, for future reference.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

Yep. Not much space between the side of the case and the cover. Just need to be able to trip the clip.


----------



## betogat (Sep 2, 2008)

Did mine in less than 20 minutes. I used a 2TB green WD20EADS Hard Drive. There are only 6 clips total 2 each side and 2 access at the bottom. Old 500GB drive had a sponge that I got rid of. I tested it recording 2 shows at the same time, VOD a third and watch a previously recorded HD show with no issues. It is the easiest box to open, just BECAREFUL WITH THE CLIPS. Good luck!


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

Did mine in about 30 mins trying to be extra cautious. threw in a 1.5TB. Special thanks to anleva


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

am7crew said:


> Did mine in about 30 mins trying to be extra cautious. threw in a 1.5TB. Special thanks to anleva


Thanks am7crew!

I didn't have access to these last night, but a picture is worth a thousand words. Here are 3 pictures of the bottom, right side and left side with cover over. You can see the clips circled in red and it gives you a reference to where they are located.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

kevinturcotte said:


> I'm not really big on the external drives, until they can get it *JUST* as reliable as an internal.


If done properly it is reliable. I've had external drives on my 2 HR20's for over 2 years now....zero problems.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well....

this isn't really a subject I'm comfortable with. We've decided not to quash conversation of this type, because it's fully legitimate if you do truly own the HR24. 

But all the same, I'll tell you this. I have an HR24-500 from the production line. It was a pain to open. Not as much of a pain as the H24, but still. These puppies are tamper-resistant. I won't go into more details. 

Just trust me, an eSATA is a much more reasonable option.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

What's wrong with using an eSATA drive? 

It's much less work and has exactly the result.

Mike


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just trust me, an eSATA is a much more reasonable option.


And it would be a much more reasonable option if DirecTV would officially support eSata and offer or recommend compatible devices. As it is, both methods offer risk.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> And it would be a much more reasonable option if DirecTV would officially support eSata and offer or recommend compatible devices. As it is, both methods offer *risk*.


Adding an eSATA doesn't have the potential to break your receiver. AAMOF, adding an eSATA has has no risk what so ever to the receiver.

But hey, if you own it then do what you want. It just seems like a whole lot of work for what amounts to zero gain.

Mike


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

gully_foyle said:


> And it would be a much more reasonable option if DirecTV would officially support eSata and offer or recommend compatible devices. As it is, both methods offer risk.


There is an entire thread on DirecTV recommended eSATA drives.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=160800&highlight=Suggested+External+Drive


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> Adding an eSATA doesn't have the potential to break your receiver. AAMOF, adding an eSATA has has no risk what so ever to the receiver.
> 
> But hey, if you own it then do what you want. It just seems like a whole lot of work for what amounts to zero gain.
> 
> Mike


Yes there is always a risk when you open the receiver up if you aren't careful or don't know what you are doing. That can't be dismissed. However, I personally did not find it that difficult or that much work to upgrade the hard drive and I thought there was a gain for me.

My thinking on why I upgraded internally versus via eSata.

1) Cheaper. I did not have to buy an external enclosure.
2) Quieter. Internal is quieter than external. Some have gotten Antec's with noisy fans or complain of drive noise.
3) Aesthetics, reduced clutter. I don't have to have an external device hanging from the back of my DVR, another power cable, Sata cable.
4) Power. Doesn't require another power connection.
5) Reliable. From what I have read from posters here, there have sometimes been issues of the DVR not recognizing the external drive at system restart. Plus another potential device to fail and maintain (the Antec w/fan). 
6) Give me a chance to tinker. Who doesn't like taking things apart, seeing what is inside and upgrading.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm planning on doing mine once I get upgraded. I already own a WD20EVDS which works awesome in my HR22. I can swap a drive on a HR22 in about 8 min. (The first time I did it, took over an hour) I have taken it in and out a few times for different reasons. When I did it in 8 min I was timing myself and going as fast as possible. Just going normal speed I can do it in 10-15 min not rushing. 


If I do end up doing mine I would be more than happy to take pictures.


----------



## macq (Feb 19, 2006)

Weaknees.com is now offering HR24's upgraded with larger internal drives.

They say D* may be coaxed into treating it as an owned receiver but there is no certainly they will.

So, if it's OK for Weaknees to do it, why shouldn't it be OK for us to do it?

Sorry if this is a violation of any board policy. I'm not affiliated with Weaknees in any way - just trying to get clarity on the issue regarding modifications.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

macq said:


> Weaknees.com is now offering HR24's upgraded with larger internal drives.
> 
> They say D* may be coaxed into treating it as an owned receiver but there is no certainly they will.
> 
> ...


It isn't ok because most people can't do it correctly.

Each DVR that comes from Weaknees is tested prior to being sent out, so the probability of having a bad unit is very small.

I've installed about two hundred hard drives over the last twenty five years and, IMHO, it's just not worth my time to open up the box. I'd much rather plug it in and go. I don't even have to take the receiver out of the cabinet. 

Mike


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

macq said:


> So, if it's OK for Weaknees to do it, why shouldn't it be OK for us to do it?


Weaknees has DirecTV's "blessing" to do it, we don't. They also have the tools and maybe even training required.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

anleva said:


> Yes there is always a risk when you open the receiver up if you aren't careful or don't know what you are doing. That can't be dismissed. However, I personally did not find it that difficult or that much work to upgrade the hard drive and I thought there was a gain for me.
> 
> My thinking on why I upgraded internally versus via eSata.
> 
> ...


Glad I could help you Andy along with others who have PMed me as I was the First to Buy an Owned HR24-500 and Install a 2 TB WD20EADS Hard Drive in it and I am glad that my instructions helped you and the others who PMed me.

It is Now a Solid Directv DVR that Actually Works as it should, not missing any Remote Key Commands, Very Fast Guide, etc. and now a Large Capacity (Directv should have given us the Hard Drive Option from the Gitgo so we don't have to Upgrade our drives).

I just bought another one and should have it here by Friday so I guess I will order another 2 TB WD20EADS Drive for that Puppy as well.

Then I will have 7 DVRs 2 Owned HR24-500s) with 350 Series Links and 11,000 Gigabytes of Storage Capacity and 14 Tuners!!! :lol:

That should hold me for awhile.

As I said it only took me and my friend about 30 minutes to do the whole replacement procedure and you just have to study it before delving in.

I have had ZERO PROBLEMS with my Hard Drive Upgrades and I am Extremely Pleased that I did it to my Owned DVRs. It actually was alot of fun and very adventurous and fairly Easy To Do if you took time to analyze the DVR and it's Lid and Case before jumping in.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

richierich said:


> Glad I could help you Andy along with others who have PMed me as I was the First to Buy an Owned HR24-500 and Install a 2 TB WD20EADS Hard Drive in it and I am glad that my instructions helped you and the others who PMed me.
> 
> It is Now a Solid Directv DVR that Actually Works as it should, not missing any Remote Key Commands, Very Fast Guide, etc. and now a Large Capacity (Directv should have given us the Hard Drive Option from the Gitgo so we don't have to Upgrade our drives).
> 
> ...


That is a BOATLOAD of TV...kudos! :lol:


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

anleva said:


> I did on my OWNED HR24-500. Upgraded to a 1.5 TB drive. I did not find it that difficult.


how much did you pay for it and who did you buy it from?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Glad I could help you Andy along with others who have PMed me as I was the First to Buy an Owned HR24-500 and Install a 2 TB WD20EADS Hard Drive in it and I am glad that my instructions helped you and the others who PMed me.
> 
> It is Now a Solid Directv DVR that Actually Works as it should, not missing any Remote Key Commands, Very Fast Guide, etc. and now a Large Capacity (Directv should have given us the Hard Drive Option from the Gitgo so we don't have to Upgrade our drives).
> 
> ...


Two owned HR24's with 2TB...WOW. Spoiled.

Between the Food Channel HD, Travel Channel HD, and storage...you're set for a long time. Say hello to Giada for me.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> how much did you pay for it and who did you buy it from?


I bought them from a guy who is a Directv Employee and needed money more than the DVR as he doesn't have alot of time for TV.

And Yes I Am Spoiled but I worked long and hard to get into the position where I can be Spoiled!!! :lol:

I Want To Watch What I Want To Watch When I Want To Watch It and Where I Want To Watch It!!!

Thanks Directv for a Fast CPU, Plenty of RAM, MRV, DECA and SWiM!!!

I now have a Dream DIRECTV Home Entertainment System thruout my house.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

This is the guy:
http://denver.craigslist.org/for/1755550110.html


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Got him another one


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> There is an entire thread on DirecTV recommended eSATA drives.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=160800&highlight=Suggested+External+Drive


There is an entire thread on 1) a short list of obsolete drives that DirecTV "recommends" but then says it won't guarantee or support. And then 28 pages of largely contradictory opinions and anecdotal information.

And nowhere is there a set of commercial external eSata drives (such as the various lines from WD, Seagate or etc) that DirecTV advertises as working with all their DVRs. The user is left trying to build a homebrew box, guessing if some turnkey box is compatible (many are not), or doing the possibly more simple drive swap. Room for error in all approaches. I know for a fact that eSata is not catproof....


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

richierich said:


> I bought them from a guy who is a Directv Employee and needed money more than the DVR as he doesn't have alot of time for TV.
> 
> And Yes I Am Spoiled but I worked long and hard to get into the position where I can be Spoiled!!! :lol:
> 
> ...


Intersting from a directv employee that needed money.

Guess we differ on the term spoiled - spoiled to me is my Goldwing, Harley Eltra-Glide and the Shelby GT Mustang, do not consider TV equipment as spoiling


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

gully_foyle said:


> There is an entire thread on 1) a short list of obsolete drives that DirecTV "recommends" but then says it won't guarantee or support. And then 28 pages of largely contradictory opinions and anecdotal information.
> 
> And nowhere is there a set of commercial external eSata drives (such as the various lines from WD, Seagate or etc) that DirecTV advertises as working with all their DVRs. The user is left trying to build a homebrew box, guessing if some turnkey box is compatible (many are not), or doing the possibly more simple drive swap. Room for error in all approaches. I know for a fact that eSata is not catproof....


Hence eSATA being unsupported...

I'm sure if it were supported we'd have a very precise and up to date list.


----------



## macq (Feb 19, 2006)

So RunnerFL, based on your most previous comment and the one earlier about Weaknees, you are saying the ONLY "supported" way to have a larger hard drive is to buy from Weaknees. 

I base this on your comment just now that eSATA isn't supported. Earlier you said Weaknees had D* blessing to sell upgraded drives and that we mere mortals didn't. Doesn't that leave us only Weaknees as the supported method?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

wingrider01 said:


> Intersting from a directv employee that needed money.
> 
> Guess we differ on the term spoiled - spoiled to me is my Goldwing, Harley Eltra-Glide and the Shelby GT Mustang, do not consider TV equipment as spoiling


Well, I have a 2004 Honda VTX 1800R with $42,000 invested in it that Rides Like a Wing and has Cruise Control (look at my Avatar), a Super-Charged BMW Z3, a Super-Charged Sea-Doo and other things so I guess I am Spoiled but I do like my Home Entertainment Systems and Yes that is the Guy in Parker, Co.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Well, I have a *2004 Honda VTX 1800R *with $42,000 invested in it that Rides Like a Wing, s Super-Charged BMW Z3, a Super-Charged Sea-Doo and other things so I guess I am Spoiled but I do like my Home Entertainment Systems and Yes that is the Guy in Parker, Co.


Bet you need alot of help opening up that thing... 

Many of us are spoiled.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

macq said:


> So RunnerFL, based on your most previous comment and the one earlier about Weaknees, you are saying the ONLY "supported" way to have a larger hard drive is to buy from Weaknees.
> 
> I base this on your comment just now that eSATA isn't supported. Earlier you said Weaknees had D* blessing to sell upgraded drives and that we mere mortals didn't. Doesn't that leave us only Weaknees as the supported method?


It would seem that way but I'm hardly the person to say what is and is not supported. I've only been repeating what has been said over and over before.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

This place offers HR24-500 with 2 TB drive already installed.

http://www.weaknees.com/directv-hd-dvr/hr24-500-2tb-details.php


----------



## goom49 (May 25, 2010)

richierich said:


> I just bought another one and should have it here by Friday so I guess I will order another 2 TB WD20EADS Drive for that Puppy as well.


richierich,

Can you point me to a "how to" on installing the internal drive? I am thinking of donig the same upgrade, but I am sure that you cant just drop a fresh out of the box HDD in the unit and power up, right?

One of the reasons I ask, is I have a WD20EADS I have been trying to ad to one of my HR20-100s with no luck. Both internal and external they work, but with delayed responce from the remote and bad pixelation and skipping.

Did you preform the WDIDLE.exe fix? Anything else?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=167440

will give you instructions that will apply to the HR20-100. There is no upgrade document for the HR24, not on this site. If you and richierich want to discuss that privately, that's fine.

In the meantime, it seems this thread has gone off topic, since it now seems to apply to HR20-100s and motorcycles. I am therefore closing it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

goom49 said:


> richierich,
> 
> Can you point me to a "how to" on installing the internal drive? I am thinking of dong the same upgrade, but I am sure that you cant just drop a fresh out of the box HDD in the unit and power up, right?
> 
> ...


I share some of the same concerns Stuart has expressed on this topic. I suspect the moderators won't allow a "hot to" process to be posted here.

Note: Only *owned* HR24 units can be altered - most folks with HR24's have leased ones. Tampering with any leased unit could very well result in having to pay the full retail price back to DirecTV when requested.

In addition, the process is not a simple "do-it-yourself" project, as Stuart has pointed out before. It can be done, but with extreme caution (the case, for example is unlike any previous units and subject to easy cracking or breaking). Having been part of previous test teams myself in the past, I also have an appreciation for the fact that the internal components can be easily damaged if someone doesn't know exactly what they are doing inside.

As I seem to recall...Richierich got his done by a DirecTV expert (installer, employee, etc.?)...in any case...its not for most people to even consider doing themselves.


----------

